# FAO Swift



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi ref my other topic http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=55802 I don't think the Bolero has dead locks to the cab.............can you confirm thanks.


----------

